# this guy really was a genius!



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

​


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I no longer worry about the things women remember..... I just have to worry about the things one woman will remember. And to tell the truth I'm not to good at it. Just ask my wife.


----------



## fulch (Apr 2, 2013)

Swift - you're always good for a laugh, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

Hahaha.....so true!

My wife brings up stuff from nearly 40 years ago.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

:fryingpan:

:hunter:


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I got 6 gallons of milk.....


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

and no eggs...........


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

And 10 pounds of bacon.....


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

youngdon said:


> I no longer worry about the things women remember..... I just have to worry about the things one woman will remember. And to tell the truth I'm not to good at it. Just ask my wife.


Me too. She never forgets and it's only been 9 1/2 years.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

I don't worry about a thing, cause every little thing gonna be all right. Three little birds told me!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

220swift said:


> and no eggs...........


 Yeah they had'em


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

AZ..... Put down the bottle..... That is not a breakfast drink


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

LOL, I don't drink... I quit cause the pain meds.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

ya I quite drinking too..........................it was the worst 30 minutes of my life............. :nut:


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Lol I met my wife when I was drinking...... I tell her there is serious risk I will see what she actually looks like if I quit!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I'm in trouble.......


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

did you post that in front of her? silly boy............


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Have we taught you nothing ?


----------



## olsonfia (Mar 12, 2013)

Lol that's great!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I need reinforcement of what I read..... She reinforced the back of my head quite well..... I think I get it now..... We will know for sure when the swelling goes down.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

:naughty:

Don, we're going to have to send Rick back for a refresher course................... :smile:


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Wait until he can see again. lol


----------

